# Please help with Light ID/ bulb removal?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
So I got an aquarium light for free, but I have no idea what brand it is... Maybe someone has seen this one before? it has a long swing arm too 
I think its a "power compact" light correct? The bulb in it I can see says 6400k and the fixture says not to use anything otber than a 13 watt bulb so Im assuming that is whats in there
I am also trying to remove the bulb so I can see if it says the wattage or brand on it, but since I have no experience with this kind of light I am not sure how to remove the bulb. I tried to lightly pull it straight out but it didnt come out. Is there a clip or anything on that kinda bulb? Do i just need to pull it straight out? It looks to be like a 2 pin bulb i think? 
Heres some not so great pics


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pull harder!    

No really. Pull harder.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

lol 
nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

As ameekplec suggested, pull harder.The socket grips the base of the tube tightly to keep out moisture. I think you will find that there are 4 pins (2 pins on each side)on the tube and it is basically a straight regular flourescent bent into a U.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I've got one just like it. They were sold as desk lamps before CFLs came on the market.

The metal you can see on the right side is the top of a T-shaped chunk of plastic about 2" long with one pin projecting from each arm. The main part has wedge-shaped projections that probably engage with something spring-like, maybe curved metal strips. Wiggling won't help. You have to pull straight out, and use some force. (I'm a wimp about pulling too hard on things too;-) ) Unplug it first!

I got mine at a yard sale years ago with five replacement bulbs. One is an Osram Dulux F13TT/41, which I assume means 4100K, because the box it's in says F13TT/35, and says it's 3500K. It also says Base GX23 on the box. The others were made by Phillips, and say PL-13/27. Judging by the state of the paper, a very long time ago they were sold by Ikea for $14 each. Since I don't expect to live long enough to use them all up (I'm still using the original one) I can give you some. You can still find them for sale, but they're not common.


----------

